# Please help me to identify this plant :)



## ragn4rok (Jan 23, 2005)

Please help me to identify this plant 










Thanks

Regards,

Jeffrey


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 4, 2005)

Limnophila Sessiliflora  
(Asian Ambulia, Dwarf Ambulia)

A very nice plant, easy and fast grower too, native to Asia. Low requirement too. Do haircuts right across the entire plant if you want it to get really bushy. Replant the tops.

My 29 had a jungle of it and it looked amazing. 
You'll definately enjoy it in your tank.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It could be _L. indica_, _heterophylla_, or _sessiflora_. All three are extremely similar and only really identifiable through features of emersed growth.


----------



## ragn4rok (Jan 23, 2005)

Ok, thanks for the information


----------

